# DigiGamerz.com



## villain (7. März 2010)

hat irgendwer erfahrung mit dem shop?
wirkt nicht ganz seriös die seite. allerdings ist battlefield bad company 2 für 30USD schon verlockend günstig^^

wär nett wenn mir jemand auskunft geben könnte.

link: DigiGamerz

mfg villain

p.s.: hoffe das is das richtige forum. schien mir am passendsten. sonst bitte verschieben!


----------



## Operator (7. März 2010)

Würde ich an deiner Stelle nichts kaufen das ist nur ein blog von irgend einem "free" blog hoster der "shop" hat kein impressum und keine eigene hp seeeehr unseriös gib lieber ein bisschen mehr aus und freu dich das es funzt ;P


----------



## villain (7. März 2010)

denk ich mir auch...
wart ich halt bis es bei steam nen weekend-deal oder so gibt...


----------

